# Quick question about an unheard of class at a show.



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello,
Like the title says, I have a question about a class that I've never heard of before. The show is an Open show with Reining, Halter/Showmanship, Western Pleasure, English Pleasure, and Trail classes. In both the Western and English Divisions there are classes called "Western Country Pleasure" and "English Country Pleasure" I've never heard of these classes before and I was wondering if anyone knew what was done in these classes and how they were judged. A friend of mine says that they might be classes for gaited horses since the show has other gaited classes. But I'm not sure and neither is she. So if anyone knows and would like to inform, that would be great.

Thanks,
Horses4Healing


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

im pretty sure its a gaited horse class? i think i heard it at an ASHA show i went to a few years ago. but im not 100%


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

no its not gaited. im goin to a show in september and it has country pleasure. i asked about it and she said its not gaited. try looking up videos on youtube. i know in the arabian magazines i get, the horses compete in country pleasure. id like to know how its judged too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Horses4Healing said:


> Hello,
> Like the title says, I have a question about a class that I've never heard of before. The show is an Open show with Reining, Halter/Showmanship, Western Pleasure, English Pleasure, and Trail classes. In both the Western and English Divisions there are classes called "Western Country Pleasure" and "English Country Pleasure" I've never heard of these classes before and I was wondering if anyone knew what was done in these classes and how they were judged. A friend of mine says that they might be classes for gaited horses since the show has other gaited classes. But I'm not sure and neither is she. So if anyone knows and would like to inform, that would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> Horses4Healing



Around here Western Pleasure in open shows is for your more stock horse types. Most Quarter horses, most Paints, most Appys. English Pleasure classes you'll get your more hunter types such as big lengthly Quarter horses, Paints, Apps, Thoroughbreds, some Warmblood types.

The Western and English Country Pleasure would be for Arabians, Morgans, Saddlebreds and such. Breeds with a lot more high steppin knee action and more naturally high head set. :lol:

But, that is around here.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^what she said....those "country" classes are for Arabs, Morgans, ASB, NSH etc.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

They're not classes for gaited horses. High stepping, yes. Gaited, no.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks guys. It makes sense 100% to me. I think its cool that they made classes for these horses since if I ever wanted to show a high stepping horse in western pleasure, I'd be bummed if they didn't have classes for my horse and I. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------

